# tonepad diy mxr phase 90 need HELP!!!!!!



## Rockguitar77 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi,
When I turn on the guitar pedal the Diode 1n914 burns and glows. And when I press the on switch it picks it radio signal. But when I switch it again it have guitar sound. But no phase. Please help. also the doide was smoking. i was confused about the wiring. i used http://www.tonepad.com/getFile.asp?id=76 digram 5. 
on the input is the diagram properly lableled with the postion on the 3 metal parts on the diagram matchign the input jack?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Having made a few of them, I can confirm that a burning diode is not reflective of a properly functioning P90!

It IS, however, reflective of something drawing a lot of current, which is usually reflective of a short somewhere. What I often recommend to people is to remove the solder flux on the board with a toothbrush and some methyl hydrate (mineral spirits). The flux isn't "bad", but it is shiny and can often make it difficult to spot a short or solder bridge. Getting it out of the way helps with visual inspection.

I suspect you'll find that the battery is not in great shape at the moment.

As much as I like the Tonepad site, and have had many pleasant chats with Francisco Pena, the guy behind the site, I'm not crazy about that wiring diagram and find it a little confusing. Go here and see if you can get a little more clarity in how to wire up: http://www.diystompboxes.com/wiki/index.php?title=DIY_FAQ


----------



## Rockguitar77 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey for the wiring of 3pdt the diagram 5 on the offboard wiring pdf from tonepad it says 1-9. How do i know which metal leg of 1-9? Also for the input should it be wired exactly like the one in diagram 5? Because it is labeled top to bottom sheild, ring, tip. Is it the same if you look at the 3 metal legs on the input? Thx


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This diagram from the DIY STOMPBOX forum FAQ pretty much tells you what you need to know about the stompswitch wiring. The value of the LED resistorwill depend on the efficiency/brightness of the LED. A 1k value is suitable for low brightness LEDs. If you use something like a blue superbirght, a 1k current limiting resistor will feel like staring into the halogen high-beams of a Mack truck. Certainly do *not* use a value *lower* than 1k, but you may find that values higher than that are needed to make the brightness tolerable in some instances. I recently got some blue superbrights that needed 20k to make them manageable.


----------

